# Bucks ink Strickland and Skinner



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Strickland, a guard, is expected to sign a two-year, $3.1 million deal. He averaged 6.5 points and 2.9 assists last season with the Pacers.

Skinner, a forward/center, will sign a three-year, $5 million contract. He averaged 6.0 points and 4.8 rebounds per game with the 76ers last season
 

I'm not at all a fan of Rod Strickland, but if he's sober and not chowing down on Hot Dogs before games, he'll at least be a decent backup to TJ Ford.

Given the absolute glut of PFs the Bucks have (Caffey, Mason, etc), the Skinner signing seems very strange indeed. I suppose he can play a bit at center, but I don't think he's really even 6'9".


----------



## Fil (Jul 8, 2003)

Rod Strickland played for Minnesota last year, Erick Strickland played for Indiana. Few games that i saw of him he was energy of the bench and a good defender.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fil</b>!
> Rod Strickland played for Minnesota last year, Erick Strickland played for Indiana. Few games that i saw of him he was energy of the bench and a good defender.


Doh! I just assumed it was Rod Strickland, but you're right.

Well in that case, I think they overpaid. Strickland's a nice energy guy and defender, but I don't see him as being worth above minimum wage. He's not much of a PG at all :|


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Brian Skinner is 6'10.


Bucks Line-up

PG-TJ Ford/Strickland
SG-Michael Redd/Dez Mason
SF-Tim Thomas/Toni Kukoc
PF-Anthony Mason/Marcus Haislip
C-Dan Gadzuric/Brian Skinner

IR
Jason Caffey, Joel Pryzbilla, Joe Smith

The Bucks have a nice roster. They better be getting up and down. If only they could get rid of Anthony Mason.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Joe Smith on the IR, in lieu of Gadzuric and Skinner? Hmmmmm.....


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> Joe Smith on the IR, in lieu of Gadzuric and Skinner? Hmmmmm.....


Well Gadzuric has been playing awesome next w/ TJ Ford (as I predicted he would). Skinner is most likely be signed for toughness, because that is definitely what he brings.

Joe Smith is injury prone. He is always hurt.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

If he's healthy, there's no way in HELL Joe Smith will be on the IR in lieu of a stiff and an average player. No way in hell.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm not trying to be argumentative, but could someone point me to a link that says Skinner is 6'10"?

Since teams are allowed 12 players on the active roster, only one of those guys would HAVE to be on the IL.

I don't think Erick Strickland is a very good distributor, so if I were them I'd look to move one of their frontcourt players for another PG, even if it's only an ok one. Also, I think they were really high on Szimon the Polish guy, so I think he makes the team. I still have no idea how minutes get split up in the frontcourt, however. I wouldn't be surprised to see Kukoc and Thomas both log some minutes at the 4 or even the 5 in an attempt to put an really quick lineup of Ford, Redd, Mason, Thomas, and Kukoc on the floor. Those guys are clearly the top 5 players on the team, and in short spurts it could score a lot of points.

If I were the Bucks, I'd shoot for a minutes rotation something like this:

PG-Ford 32, Strickland 16
SG-Mason 18, Redd 30
SF-Thomas 22, Mason 18, Kukoc 8
PF-Smith 34, Thomas 14
C-Gadzuric 28, Kukoc 20

Overall minutes:
Thomas 36
Mason 36
Smith 34
Ford 32
Redd 30
Kukoc 28
Gadzuric 28
Strickland 16

That leaves A.Mason, Caffey, Prissy, and Szimon on the bench or the IL


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> I'm not trying to be argumentative, but could someone point me to a link that says Skinner is 6'10"?
> 
> Since teams are allowed 12 players on the active roster, only one of those guys would HAVE to be on the IL.
> ...



Karl pretty much guarenteed HAISLIP 20-25 mins. for the first part of the season.


----------



## mrfrodo (Apr 18, 2003)

Hey guys don't forget the signing of Daniel Santiago, I mean he is a future hall of famer


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah, and Karl would never go back on his word if it turns out someone else would be better 

Haislip is nice, but he's young and the Bucks have lots of vets there. Unless there's a trade, I don't see him beating out Smith, Kukoc, and/or Thomas for minutes :|


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

The Bucks might play some 3 forward lineups like they did last year. Caffey and AMason started at C a couple of times. Maybe a 4 forward lineup (just an idea):

SG-Redd
F-DMason
F-Kukoc (ball handler)
F-Tim Thomas
F-Haislip

But Haislip will get major minutes.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I guess I could see him eating into Gadzuric's minutes and you also have to consider the inevitability of Toni getting hurt at some point, which will give the other guys some minutes too :|


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

No love for Przybilla

Sure he cant score, but he can sure as hell play good defense, and considering that what Karl loves, it seems like all of you are underrating him very much. Also, Gadzuric is being overrated. Gadzuric is much more of an offensive threat than Przybilla ever will be but he plays bad defense, and like I said before, it seems like that is what Karl values most.

So I think that theres not too great of a chance that Karl will choose Gadzuric over a healthy Przybilla.

About Haislip, I'm a big fan of him, but I don't see him getting major minutes at the beginning of the season, especially with the Joe Smith trade. My prediction is that we'll see much more of Haislip in the second half of the season, and not that much in the first.


----------

